# Petcurean NOW! Fresh



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I put my dog on Now dog food recently. At first he liked it, then a week later he will not eat the dang food. He turns his nose away from it and my dog eats anything. Have any of you guys experienced this while on this food?


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

This would not be normal with any food. Have you checked the date code? I would switch it out for another bag, and see if it is that particular bag (could be storage issues post production). Dogs eat by how a food smells, seems weird that the food would have changed smell in a week...


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

My dogs do this with every food change. They are holding out to see if I'm gonna give them something else that could possibly be yummier. Tough love him!


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

So apparently my dog did not like NOW fresh. I put him back on Annameat aqualuk and he devoured it! So either it was the formula of Now, or he is a fan of fish. However, i am looking for a more moderate amount of protein food to put him on. When he is on 30% protein he seems to poop alot. Any ideas?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> So apparently my dog did not like NOW fresh. I put him back on Annameat aqualuk and he devoured it! So either it was the formula of Now, or he is a fan of fish. However, i am looking for a more moderate amount of protein food to put him on. When he is on 30% protein he seems to poop alot. Any ideas?



You might just be overfeeding him a tad on a richer/more nutrient dense food.


Petcurean also makes this food which is more moderate in protein:

http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/sensitivity-and-shine-salmon

And Earthborn Holistic has this one:

Ocean Fusion - Guaranteed Analysis : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food

Or this one from Annamaet:

http://annamaet.com/products/dogs/originals-for-dogs/48-option-formula


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> You might just be overfeeding him a tad on a richer/more nutrient dense food.
> 
> 
> Petcurean also makes this food which is more moderate in protein:
> ...


Thanks but I am looking for grain free food.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would try feeding him less than to see if that stops the pooping. Aqualuk is only 30% protein, so you're gonna be hard pressed to find another fish formula with less than that, unless you went with something like:

Alpha Trout, Salmon Meal & Whitefish Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods

L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato and Fish Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods



Pinnacle might be a good one, I hear of a lot of dogs doing well on the grain free formulas, and it's only 27% protein:

Pinnacle® - Grain Free Salmon & Potato Dry Dog Food

Holistic Select has their new grain free formulas with a fish one:

Salmon and Anchovy & Sardine Meal Dry Dog Food | Holistic Select®


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> I would try feeding him less than to see if that stops the pooping. Aqualuk is only 30% protein, so you're gonna be hard pressed to find another fish formula with less than that, unless you went with something like:
> 
> Alpha Trout, Salmon Meal & Whitefish Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods
> 
> ...


As for the Annameat, how much should I give him? He is eating only 1 cup a day. His weight is 27lbs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would back it down to 3/4 a day and see how he does. My 22lb dog is on the Aqualuk as well but he tends to need a bit more than most to keep weight on, and he's eating 3/4 cup a day.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> I would back it down to 3/4 a day and see how he does. My 22lb dog is on the Aqualuk as well but he tends to need a bit more than most to keep weight on, and he's eating 3/4 cup a day.


Is it bad for him to constantly be on a fish based food, because of mercury poison?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Salmon and herring (both in Annamaet Aqualuk) are known to have less mercury than many fish. Frankly, I feel better about feeding the Aqualuk than I would many chicken-based foods anymore after hearing how most chickens are raised and fed.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems weird he would eat it for a week, and then no longer... Petcurean has a new Grain Free Potato Free Turkey here http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/sensitivity-and-shine-grain-free-potato-free-turkey Its has a 30% protein, so kinda close...


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> Salmon and herring (both in Annamaet Aqualuk) are known to have less mercury than many fish. Frankly, I feel better about feeding the Aqualuk than I would many chicken-based foods anymore after hearing how most chickens are raised and fed.


If I fed a fish diet this is the one I would use without question. The worst is probably the Fromm food, especially for the money. There is as much egg as fish in that food and its low in animal protein on top of that.

The Annamaet food gets to 30% protein without egg and doesn't have the laundry list of useless ingredients like Fromm has, like Cheese, which is used to add MSG to the food to increase palatability.

Most of you aren't old enough to know that Fromm made crappy feed store foods for most of its history.

Fromm is among the worst at misleading marketing, and its latest Pork food looks suitable for koi and chickens.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> If I fed a fish diet this is the one I would use without question. The worst is probably the Fromm food, especially for the money. There is as much egg as fish in that food and its low in animal protein on top of that.
> 
> The Annamaet food gets to 30% protein without egg and doesn't have the laundry list of useless ingredients like Fromm has, like Cheese, which is used to add MSG to the food to increase palatability.
> 
> ...


What about this brand called castor and pullox. They have a grain free and poultry free food. Natural Ultramix Grain-Free & Poultry-Free Adult Dog Food | www.castorpolluxpet.com


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

If you think your dog poops a lot maybe try feeding once a day in the evening. Dogs generally poop according to how many meals they get.

Try around 8 pm.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when my dog was younger he stopped eating his kibble on
two different occasions. i switched brands untill i found
something he liked.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> If you think your dog poops a lot maybe try feeding once a day in the evening. Dogs generally poop according to how many meals they get.
> 
> Try around 8 pm.


I've heard feeding a dog once a day is not good.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Feeding once a day or more is one of those "it depends" subjects, not so much a hard and fast rule. Some dogs do better with just one "large" meal while others do better on a "couple" of "small" meals. Personally, I free feed kibble. On their own most of my dogs have slowly, as they moved from puppyhood to adult, switched themselves over to a once a day schedule (usually in the evenings but that might just be how hot it gets here). The only exceptions are my present dogs (Italian greyhounds, a toy breed), who will, on occasion, take a bite or so during the day but they generally eat a complete meal in the evenings. Of course, that might be due to their getting their "special" foods at that time (i.e. canned, raw or premade raw).


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

tonkasdad said:


> I've heard feeding a dog once a day is not good.


Well you heard wrong. With bloat proan breeds its better to feed twice and break up the amount but once a day is better overall.

Try it for a few weeks.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> Well you heard wrong. With bloat proan breeds its better to feed twice and break up the amount but once a day is better overall.
> 
> Try it for a few weeks.


Ok, i guess ill try it out.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't imagine that feeding once a day would be 'better'. I personally don't think it is and I saw no difference in amounts of poop back when Jackson was only fed once a day. I think it's just a personal preference. I like knowing Jackson has something in his stomach throughout the day. He loves feeding time. I wouldn't like only eating once a day. And yeah yeah that's humanizing it, but I don't care. I just prefer him to eat 2x a day. It's not always the same time though.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

It actually is better. If you don't have a risk of bloat, feeding once is better.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed once a day here and it's fine  I used to feed twice and they acted hungrier. I think one big meal lets them feel satiated. Dogs in the wild aren't grazers and don't have a need for smaller more frequent meals.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

I have seen research documents that suggest once a day AND twice a day feeding in better...In the case of bloat, most of the research shows feeding once per day is not recommended. Here is one older Purdue link https://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/2005/Summer/canine-acd.htm


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Jace said:


> I have seen research documents that suggest once a day AND twice a day feeding in better...In the case of bloat, most of the research shows feeding once per day is not recommended. Here is one older Purdue link https://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/2005/Summer/canine-acd.htm


Well so far he hasn't gotten bloat from once a day meals. But I do think he is bored from his meals. I was thinking of making the switch to orijen.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally would not use orijen. You said he wasn't active, or not very active, and IME only extremely high-energy/active dogs do well on it.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> I personally would not use orijen. You said he wasn't active, or not very active, and IME only extremely high-energy/active dogs do well on it.


Oh that's too bad. I heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I feed once a day here and it's fine  I used to feed twice and they acted hungrier. I think one big meal lets them feel satiated. Dogs in the wild aren't grazers and don't have a need for smaller more frequent meals.


Oh, I'm not saying it's wrong at all. My dads dogs do fine eating once a day (they just never want food in the morning) but they aren't very active either. I just don't think it's 'better'. It's not better nor worse to me.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Oh, I'm not saying it's wrong at all. My dads dogs do fine eating once a day (they just never want food in the morning) but they aren't very active either. I just don't think it's 'better'. It's not better nor worse to me.


There are some actual reasons why it is better. If you feed once in the evening the dog has about 12 hours to rest on that meal. The food is digested better and moves through slower. Also, the 24 hour wait for food simulates starvation and causes the dog to store the nutrients more efficiently. Dogs need 24 hours before the energy of a meal is actually available to them. It is better for a dog that is training or showing or running around outside to have an empty stomach during the day.

One meal, one bowel movement, generally, is also another benefit.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> There are some actual reasons why it is better. If you feed once in the evening the dog has about 12 hours to rest on that meal. The food is digested better and moves through slower. Also, the 24 hour wait for food simulates starvation and causes the dog to store the nutrients more efficiently. Dogs need 24 hours before the energy of a meal is actually available to them. It is better for a dog that is training or showing or running around outside to have an empty stomach during the day.
> 
> One meal, one bowel movement, generally, is also another benefit.


Ok, well, he has been eating now once a day for 3 days.....He still poops maybe 3 times or more a day! Whats going on? And no, Im not giving him treats. Maybe the food is too rich in protein?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about this one meal=one poop thing. The majority of my dogs have been single timers, generally eating in the evenings, and most of them went at least twice a day. Once in the morning and once at night. Personally, I figure as long as a dog isn't "scavaging" for food, if it only eats once a day then no problem. I mean some people enjoy eating many small meals in a day while others prefer just a few large meals so why not other beings feeling the same. Of course, most animals have the good sense to not eat when they're not hungry.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> Ok, well, he has been eating now once a day for 3 days.....He still poops maybe 3 times or more a day! Whats going on? And no, Im not giving him treats. Maybe the food is too rich in protein?


Jackson used to be a lot pickier. So he would only eat once a day up until he was about 2. He still pooped 2-3x a day depending on activity. Then again, he eats 2x a day now and has for a while, and yesterday he only pooped once. *shrugs* My dads dogs have always eaten once a day (and usually pretty late) and they have always pooped 2 or 3 times (they are eating Annamaet Lean).


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson used to be a lot pickier. So he would only eat once a day up until he was about 2. He still pooped 2-3x a day depending on activity. Then again, he eats 2x a day now and has for a while, and yesterday he only pooped once. *shrugs* My dads dogs have always eaten once a day (and usually pretty late) and they have always pooped 2 or 3 times (they are eating Annamaet Lean).


Hmm....my dog wont eat in the morning. At night, he eats but not like he used to....he kinda is like, Oh I have to eat.....I think he dosnt like his food. I've tried everything from fromms, petcurean, and anamaet.....I dunno what to do now.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't go back to check if you said how much you fed but I know sometimes how much is eaten can be effected by the weather. I fed my golden (70lbs) 28 oz (11/2 c) once a day. If it was hot out, he wouldn't finish his food (he was an inside dog) and some days I guess he just wasn't very hungry and left a bit.Occassionally, he would go back after awhile and finish it though. My nephews intact male husky won't eat well if there's a dog in heat "nearby" and barely eats if his "housemate" is in heat. So, it might not be him not liking the food. Have you tried alternating foods daily (if you plan on rotating)? Maybe, he just gets "bored" with the same-o, same-o all the time.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> I didn't go back to check if you said how much you fed but I know sometimes how much is eaten can be effected by the weather. I fed my golden (70lbs) 28 oz (11/2 c) once a day. If it was hot out, he wouldn't finish his food (he was an inside dog) and some days I guess he just wasn't very hungry and left a bit.Occassionally, he would go back after awhile and finish it though. My nephews intact male husky won't eat well if there's a dog in heat "nearby" and barely eats if his "housemate" is in heat. So, it might not be him not liking the food. Have you tried alternating foods daily (if you plan on rotating)? Maybe, he just gets "bored" with the same-o, same-o all the time.


Basically I feed him 3/4 c a day. He has been on annameat aqualuk for 2 months. I think he's tired of fish.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> Basically I feed him 3/4 c a day. He has been on annameat aqualuk for 2 months. I think he's tired of fish.


Jackson is weird with the Annamaet, we've had a few samples and one day he decided to like it, but most days he turns his nose up to it. My dads dogs hate the Lean too but we force them to eat it (I have 15lbs of it) and mix it with wet food.

The foods Jackson has really liked and readily ate with no problems have been Acana, Now Fresh GF, and Fromm Beef if I remember correctly. Oh and Royal Canin too, we had a small bag of that once and he ate it up like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson is weird with the Annamaet, we've had a few samples and one day he decided to like it, but most days he turns his nose up to it. My dads dogs hate the Lean too but we force them to eat it (I have 15lbs of it) and mix it with wet food.
> 
> The foods Jackson has really liked and readily ate with no problems have been Acana, Now Fresh GF, and Fromm Beef if I remember correctly. Oh and Royal Canin too, we had a small bag of that once and he ate it up like there was no tomorrow.


Hmmm maybe I'll try acana.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> I personally would not use orijen. You said he wasn't active, or not very active, and IME only extremely high-energy/active dogs do well on it.


My Dogue de Bordeaux did really on Orijen when he was on it. He started on it when he was 5 and he's definitely not active. The only reason I switched is because he didn't seem to care for the taste after they changed the formulas to add lentils. 

I think it's a great food!


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

When feeding a dog orijen, should you feed him twice a day or is once ok? The bag says twice.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I have French Mastiffs - so I feed my dogs twice a day. 

I think it would just depend on your dog and how much he/she eats per day. Orijen can be somewhat rich, so I'd probably break it up into two feedings - but that's just me.


----------

